# Ym2500



## bloveless (May 18, 2011)

I have a Yanmar YM2500 that stopped running, I have checked everything I know. I have followed insturctions from other forums to bleed the air out of the fuel system and still can't get it to run. Anyone know anything about fuel injector pump?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you think it might be the fuel pump, lossen the fitting coming out of the fuel pump and crank it over, should spray like crazy. Have you changed the fuel filters? Diesel fuel is very nasty.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, bloveless, I know some diesels must be bled from 1, the injector pump. 2, a series of injector feed tubes (the top of the injector) and then I have often in the past had all but one injector tube tightened back up, try to start the motor as your tighten the last injector feed tube up. it should already have started to fire up.
Please show us a photo or two of your tractor, and be sure to visit the 'meet your moderators' thread so that you can find out all about us guys.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

How do you kill the engine? Cable or "ign" switch? Need to make sure what ever kind of fuel shut-off is being used, it's working correctly.


----------



## bloveless (May 18, 2011)

By Cable, but it doesn't go to the pump it goes up to the top of valve cover, not familar with that type fuel shut off.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

While my tractor uses a fuel cutoff solenoid actuated by the "ign" switch there is also a cable like you described, i.e. a compression release, the manual says to NOT use it to kill the engine. If you are using a compression release to kill the engine, maybe there is something preventing the valves from completely closing thus reducing compression and failure to start/keep-running.


----------



## bloveless (May 18, 2011)

OK that could be, do you happen to know what the compression should be for a Yanmar 3T80 engine?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Most diesel engines are around the 18:1 ratio.
Cheers


----------

